# Question about stretchy egg white CM while on pill



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

If you're on the pill should you have the stretchy egg white CM ever? TMI, I went to the bathroom earlier and wiped away enough of said CM to notice it. Is this something your body only does when you're ovulating? Also, we DTD yesterday and he ejaculated in me.....could a similar substance due to this still be coming out of me over 24 hours later?


----------

